

Ask HN: Should I drink from the firehose? - niche

I recently joined a new department at my company. I linked up with a long standing member of the group (20+ years). He gave me an overview and one piece of advice: &quot;Don&#x27;t drink from the firehose right away, give yourself some time to learn, we say it takes a new employee 6-12 months to onboard&quot;...What do you think of this statement &#x2F; statements like this? Genuine...or an unnecessary standard?
======
aurizon
A lot depends on the job. A fast food worker can get up to speed with a few
sips. Take a low level executive job, it take a while to know the complex
hierarchy that extends above and below you for the simple fact that you
encounter many of them rarely. Some you deal with daily/hourly. It all depends
on how gregarious you are (natural salesmen = gregarious), or standoffish yiu
are. if you need to manage a huge network, then a standoffish nature might
soon finish you off as you get hated above and below. That said, most people
need a few simple interactions to deal with people above/below you. You these
by watching your peers/ If they grovel to someone, get your belly on the
ground....

